# Sekonik L-358 Flash Master (auto reset cordless flash mode)



## nick001 (May 30, 2016)

I have a Sekonik L-358 and in the 'auto reset cordless flash mode' it wont let me manually input the shutter speed and instead stays on M or S. I have watched you tube videos and the LCD screen shows them changing the shutter speed with only the T icon visible. I only ever see the T icon with either the M or S. Not sure if the S means shutter, but it only goes up to 50.

Any help would be great!!


----------



## WayneF (May 31, 2016)

It took me a minute to figure out what you were saying.  

L-358 in Cordless mode:

The M and S means Minutes or Seconds, like 4 minutes or 4 seconds.  I was not used to seeing them, because if you rotate the wheel farther, the M and S disappear, because you are then in the fractional seconds, where 4 means 1/4 second.  There, the T mode goes to 1000 (which is 1/1000 second).  Rotate the wheel.


----------

